# Things a grim reaper would say?



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

For a haunt I need to come up with some great lines for a Grim Reaper to say to TOTs passing by. Any ideas?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I came for you?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Have a nice ever after.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm here for Dick Clark.


----------



## Mephisto (Sep 12, 2008)

Come with me if you don't want to live.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Next


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Just who I've been waiting for!!

This way Please!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

"See you later... How does 11:43 sound?"

Or have him do a spoken word version of the lyrics from Blue Oyster Cult's 'Don't Fear the Reaper'.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Congratulations, you've won a trip.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ask me if Elvis is really dead.

I shouldn't be seeing you for another two and a half months. 

See you later. Drive fast.

Look at all the cute costumes. They make me want to puke my guts out! Wait a minute. I don't have any guts.

Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow creep forth in this petty pace from day to day. To the last syllabel of recorded time. And all our yesterdays have lighted fools the way to dusty death. Out, out brief candle. Life is but a walking shadow. A poor player who struts and frets his hour upon stage then is heard no more. It is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing....I know Shakespeare...personally.


----------



## Mephisto (Sep 12, 2008)

9000 Trillion customers served, and looks like you're next!

You know that saying for everyone who dies someone else is born? Well there's a baby due in 2 minutes.....

If your mourners are interested, my brother engraves headstones....


----------



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

Mephisto said:


> Come with me if you don't want to live.


LOL I'd love to hear the terminator say that.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're late, don't you realize I have others to visit tonight too.

Your time is up, come with me.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You can run but you can't hide.
Death it's only the beginning. 
When the game is over they put all your pieces back in a box.
I'll see you soon. 
So who's next? 
You're (or you're not) on the list.
You can be a king or a street sweeper, but everybody dances with the Grim Reaper.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

- I don't make mistakes.....your next!!!!!!!
- How old are you ........yep, that is enough time!!!!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Aren't you cute, you'll look great in a coffin!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. These are great! Keep them coming.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

You get what everyone gets... You get a lifetime. - Sandman (Vertigo/DC comics)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay I'm one soul short....any voluteers?


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

"say your good-byes"
"want a candy"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

"I am not worried about the blood. This suit is rented"

(You hear church bells in the back ground) "Awaken my children to the sight of a new day. Let go of all of what you hold dear in this world and embrace me as I lay before you your new path"


----------



## Mephisto (Sep 12, 2008)

Death becomes you.

You know, you'd look good in a suit.... in a box..... in the ground.

I'm afraid your life jumped the shark last year, I'm here to cancel it.

Ever wanted to meet a famous dead person? Well, I have some good news and some bad news about that....

How much do you know about the process of decomposition, because you're about to learn it firsthand!

You _could_ run, but you'd only die tired.


----------

